# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Round The World Trip

## travelworld

Hi there, 

I am going travelling with my girlfriend in january and thought i'd post our trip details here to get some advice on places we are visitng or just general travelling advice.

The trip is as follows.

January - Fly to Nairobi, 43 day tour down through africa arriving in Cape town. then plan to spend a week in an aprtment in cape town to explore the area and catch up on washing and sleep after our tent exploits. We will then drive up along the garden route ending in Port Elizabeth.

March - fly From Jo'burg to Hong kong for a few nights before joing a tour through china, for around a month. We'll then fly on to Japan for a couple of weeks before flying down to Hanoi.

- We dont really have more specific details but we would then like to travel down through Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, and onto thailand before spending another month around Islands in south east asia with short stays in Bali and Borneo.


- After asia we fly from Singapore on to perth where we plan to spend a month driving the west coast, from enjoying the Vin yards of the Margeret river all the way up to Broome and onto Darwin. We had planned to catch the Ghan train from Darwin to Adelaide with a stop in alice however cost is looking expensive for these 3 days..After arriving in adelaide however we do it, we plan to travel along the great ocean road to Melbourne where we'll stay with family for a short time. after a week in Tasmania we plan to fly to Brisbane and then again drive and tour the east coast up to cairns. 

Flying down from Cairns to Sydney to catch our connection to Christchurch we plan to spend a few nights in sydney as we've both been there before but would like to see a few thigns we missed. A month after arriving in christchurch we are flying out of auckland so will travel around the south island for a couple of weeks before spending some time on north island.

October - Chile, and down the west coast of South america, bus-ing our way around back up passed santiago and onto Bolivia,Peru and the Inca trail. From here we Fly down to buenos aires, traevl through montevideo and up through brazil as far as El salvador, before returning to Rio to Fly back to London 363 days after leaving the uk.

Sorry if ive rushed through the itinerary but i hope this gives an idea of our plans and enables people to offer any advice they have.

Thanks.

Marc

----------

